# penis tingling numb after ~30 mins



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

"someone i know that's not myself" has this problem that whenever he rides for more than 30 minutes, the tip of his penis starts to get numb - the same sensation when your leg circulations been cut off for awhile. now i... i mean he has 2 bikes, one running a titec berzerker which is very hard and one which isn't. both have cause the numbness. I remember reading awhile back that specialized BG saddles is supposed to help alleviate pressure on some blood vessel and their website definately claims it does. does any1 have experience?


----------



## Craptasticycle (May 29, 2008)

hehe u said penis... WTB with love channel is good too


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Stand up every 5-10 minutes to allow the bloodflow to return. 

Yes newer saddle technology will help this out as well.

Can only assume he is riding in cycling shorts with some type of chamois.


----------



## Dose (Apr 19, 2009)

Get "yourself" a saddle with a penis groove or hole. I have/need one.


----------



## Schlitz Domino (Jul 24, 2008)

Make sure his saddle doesn't have the nose pointed towards the sky, like my friends was when he had a similar complaint. 

Or have him leave it at home in a velvet lined mahogany case while riding, that's what I do.


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

the guy wears normal shorts - cycling shorts apparently looks too gay for him. but good suggestion, this might solve the problem along with a buttcheek saddle


----------



## sdcadbiker (Jun 20, 2008)

...and having a numb penis isn't [email protected]?  

Good point from Schlitz, with the bike on a level surface (hopefully that part's obvious) use a spirit level to check the seat angle; set it completely level with the ground, then go ride and see how it feels, adjust the nose up or down in very small increments if necessary. Things get complicated if the bike has rear suspension because sag will make the saddle angle change when you sit on the bike. There are various simple ways around this.


----------



## frank daleview (Jan 23, 2004)

I know a guy with similar issues... A good set of shorts is a place to start, but the reality is that those alone will most likely not solve the problem. And while standing up periodically will lessen the symptoms, the fact remains that the tip of your johnson is starving for oxygen most of time and those blood vessels are being compressed probably to the point of injury. Unfortunately, due to variances in human anatomy, some people are more prone to this than others. I originally started using Specialized body geometry saddles which are a step in the right direction--did I say I... I meant my friend. The truth of the matter is that the relief channel on most of the "junk saver" saddles is neither wide enough nor deep enough to provide a significant reduction in pressure. Ideally you want your body weight to be supported by your skeleton. Every talks about the "sit bones" which are really your ischial tuberosities. This is where you want as much weight as possible and not on precious stuff in between them. Two brands of saddles that I know of that seem to have anatomically designed cutouts are the Selle SMP saddles and the ISM Adamo saddles. I use Adamo saddles on my road and TT bikes, I have yet to try one on my mtb, my good friend raves about the Selle SMP Glider, I have used it briefly and liked it-- one of those may end up replacing my specialized saddle on my mtb.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Saddle angle!!!!!!


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

i swear to you guys the saddle is horizontal, like this:








it's tilting forward a little if anything

anyway, that Selle SMP seems like it has a real deep and long groove, looks like it'll take care of business, but for $250, it'd better. im considering pricepoint's sette flex x. looks like the groove is deep and runs long









PS. pricepoint, you prevent me from rightclicking the picture, guess what? still pwned!!!


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

vk45de said:


> PS. pricepoint, you prevent me from rightclicking the picture, guess what? still pwned!!!


Awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Creeper (Feb 22, 2009)

vk45de said:


> . im considering pricepoint's sette flex x. looks like the groove is deep and runs long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paduckbuster (Aug 24, 2010)

Schlitz Domino said:


> Make sure his saddle doesn't have the nose pointed towards the sky, like my friends was when he had a similar complaint.
> 
> Or have him leave it at home in a velvet lined mahogany case while riding, that's what I do.


Thats funny, My wife keeps mine in a mason jar under the sink.:thumbsup:


----------



## MootsRider (May 16, 2004)

vk45de said:


> i swear to you guys the saddle is horizontal, like this:


The stem on "his" bike looks pretty long. Could "his" riding position be making him lean farther forward, causing extra pressure down there? Try angling the saddle down just a tad (just enough so "he" isn't sliding forward).

+1 to:
- Standing every few minutes
- New-fangled saddle
- Bike shorts (try baggies)

Good luck


----------



## JasonInBTR (Jul 19, 2010)

Tell your buddy that Aerotech makes some good baggies with a liner for a decent price. I have a couple pairs and like em.

http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/baggy_bike_shorts.htm

Jason


----------



## N10S (Sep 27, 2004)

vk45de said:


> i swear to you guys the saddle is horizontal, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The saddle position on an unloaded, rider-less FS bike can be misleading. Many times the shock and fork sag will be uneven and the end result may be that your saddle is still going to be slightly nose high once you are actually on the bike. This may or may not be an issue, but something to keep in mind. It doesn't take too much to cause some serious discomfort even with the most anatomically friendly saddle in the world.


----------



## bondrey (Mar 2, 2008)

*Which one did you go with?*

Did you ever try a different one? If so, which one, and did it fix your issue? 
I'm having tingling at the tip and suspect it's from commuting to work on my moto cafe noir. It's freaking me out so want to do something about it. Thanks for sharing about your...his...issue!


----------



## theheavyone (May 27, 2006)

Make sure that the seat is set correctly in the fore-aft position, getting your weight in the right spot makes a huge difference on how and where you disribute your weight onto the sit bones and not the soft tissues by rotating the hips . This made a huge difference for me, who suffered from the same numbness.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

i stop and massage it or have a really good bud do it. if you ride the "Fells" you won't have trouble finding help( a little Beantown insider humor)


----------



## peterm5365 (Apr 26, 2010)

That feeling isn't caused by lack of blood flow it's caused by compression of the pudendal nerve. A saddle with the cutout may help, but he may also get some relief from experimenting with the saddle height and moving it backwards or forward to change the weight distribution. It's something that can cause more permanent nerve isssues, but for most people it's not too serious.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

sdcadbiker said:


> ...and having a numb penis isn't [email protected]?
> 
> Good point from Schlitz, with the bike on a level surface (hopefully that part's obvious) use a spirit level to check the seat angle; set it completely level with the ground, then go ride and see how it feels, adjust the nose up or down in very small increments if necessary. Things get complicated if the bike has rear suspension because sag will make the saddle angle change when you sit on the bike. There are various simple ways around this.


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## slideways666 (Nov 29, 2010)

Has anyone tried one of those Adamo saddles on their mtn bike yet? I know it looks funky and is ment for road bikes-- but it seems like it would fix this problem well.. I also had the numb pecker syndrome when i would go on long rides... Hoping to find a solution for a new build im putting together..

I dont know how to link to a picture so here is a link to click on ...
https://www.competitivecyclist.com/images/products/ism/2011/14736_i_1.jpg


----------



## rmi (Jan 14, 2010)

There are 3 MTBR members that comment on their Adamo Peaks in this thread:

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=661603

I also found a dude in the 29er forum (after doing an MTBR google search) that has one set up on his bike and loves it.

I actually just ordered one last night!

Ryan



slideways666 said:


> Has anyone tried one of those Adamo saddles on their mtn bike yet? I know it looks funky and is ment for road bikes-- but it seems like it would fix this problem well.. I also had the numb pecker syndrome when i would go on long rides... Hoping to find a solution for a new build im putting together..
> 
> I dont know how to link to a picture so here is a link to click on ...
> https://www.competitivecyclist.com/images/products/ism/2011/14736_i_1.jpg


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

Remember that even if the saddle looks parallel to the ground, when you sit on it, that may change. So have someone check the saddle while you're sitting on it.


----------



## jSatch (Aug 2, 2006)

Selle SMP sold at Performance for about $100. Not leather tho.

I think a positive point about the SMPs is the 'beak' nose. There is still the cutout when shifting forward for climbing without sitting on 2 pincers.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 27, 2007)

The perineal artery is being compressed, obviously. He's a.)sitting too much on b.)an incorrectly designed saddle. Nothing against the other saddles listed, but I've found the _old _school Brooks B17 leather saddle, set level, makes this prob go away _forever._ You still have to stand once in awhile, but I can do a long seated climb while spinning on my roadie, and don't have this prob with the B17. The reason why is, it positions you correctly, with your weight on your ischial tuberositi, like the gent said. You'll know it when you're there. Plenty of blood flow, no compression of the pudental nerve (I stand corrected, the other gent is correct, it's that nerve being compressed).


----------



## jSatch (Aug 2, 2006)

i, uh, a friend of mine but not me, just got this saddle from the Selle SMP line. as mentioned above:


iceaxe said:


> ....The truth of the matter is that the relief channel on most of the "junk saver" saddles is neither wide enough nor deep enough to provide a significant reduction in pressure. Ideally you want your body weight to be supported by your skeleton....


the silver rod in the middle is the CrankBros seatpost lever. jokes encouraged.

on the downside, puddles and stream crossings get cold.

the beak is kind of nice as it lets you ride the nose on climbs using your butt cheek rather than the tender parts you're trying to protect.

only 1 ride, so far so good.


----------



## SKPhoto816 (Aug 5, 2010)

Try a WTB saddle with the Love Channel. Also, tilt the nose of the saddle down slightly and sit further back. These methods and getting up to hammer once in a while helps "my friend" out


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

Tilting forward can be an issue because your hips will slide forward and downwards off the wider part of the saddle and now you're resting only on your perineum. A stiff seat is better to prevent numbness because you sit on the "sit bones" better... it can give you saddle sores though.

Love channels... +1

Standing up and sprinting every 10-15 minutes +1.

Padded shorts... not really, those are for saddle sores mostly(to allow the shorts to glide over the seat not the undies to glide over your bottom resulting in friction)


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

jSatch said:


> i, uh, a friend of mine but not me, just got this saddle from the Selle SMP line. as mentioned above:
> ...


That is a big love channel... becareful one of your boys doesn't squirt through it on a hard landing and you become one with bicycle jSatch-san! :lol:


----------



## jSatch (Aug 2, 2006)

electrik said:


> That is a big love channel... becareful one of your boys doesn't squirt through it on a hard landing and you become one with bicycle jSatch-san! :lol:


lol!

couple of hard landings, and still both of the boys present and accounted for.

although, a hard crash landing may pull my voice up an octave.


----------



## RSW42 (Aug 22, 2006)

www.koobi.com

.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

jSatch said:


> i, uh, a friend of mine but not me, just got this saddle from the Selle SMP line. as mentioned above:
> 
> the silver rod in the middle is the CrankBros seatpost lever. jokes encouraged.
> 
> .


My penis gets tingly just looking at the pink thing in the middle of that saddle!!


----------



## DaGoat (Sep 1, 2008)

RSW42 said:


> www.koobi.com


+1 on the Koobi, greatest saddle ever made. On long endurance events 70-100miles I had "numb nuts" issues until I started riding these.... I'll never go back! :thumbsup:


----------



## metajkt (Mar 31, 2010)

bro is something feels wrong there's something wrong with your set up. take time and experiment different types of set ups. cud lead to some serious problems if you ignore them


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Creeper said:


> vk45de said:
> 
> 
> > . im considering pricepoint's sette flex x. looks like the groove is deep and runs long
> ...


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

daves4mtb said:


> You should replace your penis with one made of carbon fiber.


Either that or make sure his ipod hasn't shorted out.


----------



## radials (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah...uh...I have the same problem too. Maybe it's my riding position, but I'm not going mess around with it. I'm heading out tomorrow to shopping for seats. I'm leaning towards the Selle SMP too, because of it's wide love channel and the bent nose. I don't get the tingly very badly, but my prostate really hates me a couple of days after I ride. Plus I sit down a lot at work all day and that's no help either.

Others that I've considered are the Selle Royal Respiro, Selle Evolution, and the Specialized Body Geometry. I'm going to ride a bunch of saddles tomorrow and hopefully find one that works.


----------



## jSatch (Aug 2, 2006)

radials said:


> Yeah...uh...I have the same problem too. Maybe it's my riding position, but I'm not going mess around with it. I'm heading out tomorrow to shopping for seats. I'm leaning towards the Selle SMP too, because of it's wide love channel and the bent nose. I don't get the tingly very badly, but my prostate really hates me a couple of days after I ride. Plus I sit down a lot at work all day and that's no help either.
> 
> Others that I've considered are the Selle Royal Respiro, Selle Evolution, and the Specialized Body Geometry. I'm going to ride a bunch of saddles tomorrow and hopefully find one that works.


the best seat model for negating pressure on the perineum, as my surgeon says, is a toilet seat.

the SMP fits that model better than the others. the seat is stupid expensive for what it is. there is a reason it sells at those prices.

you may want to check your PSA levels, just to be sure it's simple prostatitis.

post back with your results from saddle testing. good luck.


----------



## radials (Jan 22, 2009)

jSatch said:


> the best seat model for negating pressure on the perineum, as my surgeon says, is a toilet seat.
> 
> the SMP fits that model better than the others. the seat is stupid expensive for what it is. there is a reason it sells at those prices.
> 
> ...


I know...I plan on going to the Urologist this week hopefully. I'm almost certain that the reason why this is happening is: a) riding and b) I have EXTREMELY high testosterone levels for my age. I'm 30 years old and my free test levels are 966/1200 ng. No I don't do steroids and never have; haven't needed to. I am a weight lifter, swimmer, longboarder and MTB'er so I'm very active. But almost willing to bet this is the reason for it. My test levels seem to really start to elevate in the Spring/Summer time. I think it's got something to do with my natural attraction to the position/orbit of the Sun...but I won't get into any occult or metaphysical subjects right now...

Anyhow, I did go saddle shopping yesterday but didn't get to try out an SMP; I will very soon. I plan on trying out a few of their saddles to see what works best if the Selle Royal Respiro doesn't work out. The three saddles I did ride were the Respiro, the Adamo (can't remember the model) and a "Rav X" I believe...

The Selle Royal Respiro seemed to do the trick, but I have not really had the time yet to put in a serious review since I only spent about 20 min on it. The Respiro really sets you on your ischial tuberositi (sit bones) and I can really feel a difference. However I am still thinking that I may need to go with the more aggressive love channel like the SMP has.

I plan on making my own thread once I'm able to try out the rest of the SMP fleet.


----------



## radials (Jan 22, 2009)

I just wanted to give an update to anyone/everyone that has ever had this problem and my experience with the Selle SMP. I also went to the Dr. and everything checked out perfectly fine and we both concluded that I had just agitated the prostate and possibly slightly bruised it because of the pressure and absorbing bumps from the "normal" seat that I was using.

If you have the numbing pain, and none of the WTB, Brooks, or any other seat that you try I GUARANTEE that one of the Selle SMP seats will alleviate all numbness and is seriously the most comfortable seat I have ever sat on. I get absolutely no numbness and it really allows for you to sit directly on your seat bones. For me you really feel as though you're not sitting on anything after a while; it was that comfortable for me.

I went with the SMP Pro, because it's the widest out of the group and more closely compared to the Respiro.

Yes, the price tag is not cheap but


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

radials said:


> I just wanted to give an update to anyone/everyone that has ever had this problem and my experience with the Selle SMP. I also went to the Dr. and everything checked out perfectly fine and we both concluded that I had just agitated the prostate and possibly slightly bruised it because of the pressure and absorbing bumps from the "normal" seat that I was using.
> 
> If you have the numbing pain, and none of the WTB, Brooks, or any other seat that you try I GUARANTEE that one of the Selle SMP seats will alleviate all numbness and is seriously the most comfortable seat I have ever sat on. I get absolutely no numbness and it really allows for you to sit directly on your seat bones. For me you really feel as though you're not sitting on anything after a while; it was that comfortable for me.
> 
> ...


I just started riding with the SMP Glider and have to say, it is the best seat I've been on too.


----------



## Travis McOuat (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Everyone! I am repeating this post everywhere I can because I have solved this problem for myself!

I experienced this problem for many years. It got the point where I became very concerned that I would have to quit riding. Sometimes it would happen very quickly, within minutes.

But never fear, there is a solution for you! I ride with zero numbness even on long rides. As a bonus, my fatigue level has been greatly reduced.

Now I am not saying that this will be your solution, just that you can find one. Here is my story.

First of all, I don't have a specific riding style. I love to climb, with fast downhills. I also ride single track and technical stuff sometimes. I have been riding for 25 years.

First step: Saddle and saddle position. I tried several new "ergonomic" saddles, none helped much and some made it worse. The best was the Specialized Romin Expert, which I still ride. The impact was modest, but better was better. I also experimented with saddle position and height. It turns out the saddle was a little too far back. Good for climbing power, but bad for the groin. Again, this was only modest help, still got numb, just a little less.

Second Step: Pedal position. Tried several. In the end I found that just behind the ball was good. Between the ball and mid-foot. Helped me overall, but not numbness.

Third step (aka Eureka#1!): Handle bar length/rise. BE SURE TO READ THE CAVEAT AT THE BOTTOM. For 20 years I had my set-up very narrow, straight 420mm bars with no rise. No one would ever set a bike up that way now, but the idea was to have strong climbing and it was great for that. I had no problems with downhill speed.

I read that wider handlebars are generally better for a number of reasons, including this. Stem rise is also a factor. I moved to wider, 730mm riser bars and it helped right away! It was night and day! Almost no numbness!

Fourth step (aka Eureka#2!): Stem length: AGAIN BE SURE TO READ THE CAVEAT AT THE BOTTOM. I had been riding with a 120mm flat stem for 20 years. I had no idea it could have any relation, but I was wrong. I moved to a 100mm 30 degree rise and it was great. Problem solved! 

It seems that being more upright was the real key to resolving the issue.

CAVEAT: BE CAREFUL CHANGING BAR WIDTH AND STEM LENGTH. Everyone gets used to a bike fit/set-up. This warning is especially true if you have been riding a long time like me.

Control of the bike changes dramatically with bar width and stem length, so take it one step at a time. I made a huge mistake moving too far to fast. I changed to 720mm riser bars and 100mm riser stem at the same time. Fatigue and numbness was improved immediately, but handling and climbing was VERY different. Lots of steer wander and harder to keep the front wheel on the ground when climbing steep in seated position (standing was improved).

I decided that what I needed (based on reading articles, etc) was a shorter stem. I went with a 50mm. Huge mistake. On the first ride I was unable to keep the front wheel down and fell backwards and broke my wrist.

Moral of the story: Make changes one at a time. Ride easy and figure out what works. Bars can be easily trimmed with a pipe cutter. Start wide and narrow until it feels right. Get used to it and work on the stem.

I now ride a 680mm riser bar and 100mm 30 degree stem. I am much more upright on the bike, which relieves numbness and I also find I am less fatigued. I gave up a little climbing power, but there is no doubt it was worth it!

Good luck!

Travis


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Bigger kahones help ^^ that's where I get a bit numb after being in saddle for extended period ;-p

-------------------------------------
Opinions are like A-holes... everybody 
has one & they're usually full of...??


----------



## jSatch (Aug 2, 2006)

Travis McOuat said:


> ......
> Third step (aka Eureka#1!): Handle bar length/rise. .....
> Fourth step (aka Eureka#2!): Stem length: .....
> Good luck!
> ...


thank you for bringing this thread back to life.

i told my surgeon i mtn biked. he said, "better then road biking". so yes, besides a saddle channel to relieve pressure, riding position/lean is a big, big factor.

wider bars and shorter stem are also a big fun factor.

no pain, all gain.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I had this problem when I mtb'd a bunch in college. Asked the doc if it was going to do any permanent damage... was told no. Was also told that it was probably lowering my sperm count for a few weeks though...

I assumed, at the time, that this side affect would be advantageous :thumbsup:

Carry on


----------



## jSatch (Aug 2, 2006)

06HokieMTB said:


> I had this problem when I mtb'd a bunch in college. Asked the doc if it was going to do any permanent damage... was told no. ..


this is incorrect. if you think about it, there is a reason those vessels and nerves run through a very protected canal. protected that is unless, of course, you sit on the smaller side of a 2x4, or a bicycle saddle. not what nature intended to guard against. fortunately, they often recover. but not always the case. the collapsing of vessels and pressure on nerves in this area for long periods of time can cause additive damage and lead to long term issues. disruption of these nerves via surgery, i.e. prostatectomy even with nerve sparing robotic techniques, often results in impotency. these are the same nerves and vessels that cause that tingly feeling when riding that are responsible for erections. this is not an area i wish to take chances with.

sweet collection of rides, btw.


----------

